# Looks like rice in stools



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I read one of the messages which said they had experienced the above, but now can't find it! Has someone ever experienced what looks like rice in their stools? I am struggling trying to find out what parasites I supposedly have as am ill so am looking for answers.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Never experienced this, but I did a search and is this the thread you referred to:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...00171#554100171


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for that Joy - am not very au fait with this technology. How did you do that?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

mrsangiepangie, just click the "find" button at the top left hand side of the posts and in the white box type (in this case) rice in stool, click the little "go" button and it should bring up any results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

I did try that but it didn't bring up that particular site - just rice mentioned in other things! Thanks anyway. Am still in desperation as don't know what to do now. UK not the best place to convince medical profession I have parasites - feel I am dying a slow death. Don't even know where the best place to go to get properly diagnosed as there are a lot of fake people around. Any ideas? Am now so ill and getting worse all the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for that - but I did the find bit initially but didn't find that site. Am still desperate to find a cure for parasites - feel am dying a slow death - UK not the best place to get diagnosed or treated - am getting more ill every day. Any ideas?


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I don't know about humans, but with dogs having rice-like structures in the stool means that they have a worm infestation. The rice stuff is actually the worms eggs that they are shedding.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

mrsangiepangie.On the basis that K9Mom could be right, maybe next time youhave a BM with this rice stuff in it, you should pop it in a jar and make an emergency appointment at your docs, tell them it's urgent, then ask him or her what it is. Make them see/ If not, take said jar up to the nearest A and E and shout untll someone helps you.Don't stay worried about it if it's like you say, make them listen to you.Lisa


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Both tapeworm(my animals have had....do you have animals who may have fleas?) and pinworm(my daughter has had) can look like rice in stool. Youll need to have a sample tested to be sure which it is and what med you will need.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

to be on the safe side id get a stool test.. good luck


----------

